# Bleeding when applied libra2  sensor



## Pink Rose (Aug 20, 2021)

Hi
Last time when I applied the libra2 sensor it was bleeding. I only realised when I saw a blood stain on my sleeve. I just left it (not sure if I should have removed it then) and now when I removed it (bashed into it so it stopped working-also an issue that happens often...) there was a black mark on the arm.
Has this happened to anyone else? Any advice to avoid this in the future?


----------



## helli (Aug 20, 2021)

It was likely that you just hit a blood vessel. If it doesn't hurt, there's no problem.
There's a saying in the Libre community along the lines of "if it's a bleeder, it's a reader".

However, I am concerned you bashed into your sensor and that's a common issue. Have you tried placing it slightly under your arm where you are less likely to catch it? Or using a strap to hold it in place?
They are too expensive to keep losing before their time is up


----------



## MrDaibetes (Aug 20, 2021)

If you ring Abbott they will replace faulty sensors, bleeders are readers and some people find them more accurate.


----------



## trophywench (Aug 20, 2021)

The one I applied last weekend bled, and has been horribly inaccurate in the main but I didn't ring Abbott when I got back to civilisation yesterday afternoon - we were camping for a week with no phone signal so had a fair bit of catching up to do - all more important than me Libre, since I've just been relying more on my meter - and relying on my meter more does stop me eating too much so no bad thing!


----------

